# Help identifying Hand Drill



## jasondain (Jan 13, 2011)

I picked up this eggbeater drill for a few bucks while there and have been trying to research its lineage on different websites. I've come close to hitting the mark a few times but this one seems odd. I think it is a Millers Falls (#1 or #105) or at least Goodell Pratt but not sure.

Unfortunately, several parts look to have been replaced by the former owner(s) including the crank handle so the only distinguishing mark is a D cast into the crank. It has some sort of crank tensioner/adjustment screw that adjusts to rub against the crank wheel to keep it steady as opposed other styles I've seen online. Also, the handle was mounted via a 5/16 steel rod driven into the frame as opposed to having it cast and then threaded like some others I've read about.

Any help identifying this would be appreciated.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I can't be of much help, but will say the answers to these questions often comes when they are most unexpected.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a quality tool.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not seeing anything like it on either MF nor GP web pages. Maybe a pic or two of the tension device. Also have you gone over the chuck real well looking for clues there? The chuck design may help define who made it. Both GP and MF checks are well documented.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

could be a craftsman or the likes too. I think I have a CM. I'll see if I can get any ID's off of it when I get home


----------



## jasondain (Jan 13, 2011)

The chuck has no marks on it but has 3 jaws and will fit bits smaller than 1/4". There are no springs on the chuck and it threads onto the spindle to tight the jaws. See pic.

The Tension device is two screws, one that protrudes through the frame and the other to tighten it in place. The screw rubs on the back of the wheel to keep it from getting tilted by the crank pressure.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Jason, it is a Millers Falls. Look at this:
http://oldtoolheaven.com/hand_drills/drillimg/Equalizerbring.jpg
Having trouble with the frame, it looks like a No. 02, but the tension adjustment and chuck are from a No.1 
Have a look here:
http://oldtoolheaven.com/hand_drills/drill1.htm
Hope this helps


----------



## jasondain (Jan 13, 2011)

That's what I figured as well but I couldn't find anything where it had this frame shape and the Equalizer like mine has. In any case it is really nice and I am going to recondition it including turning some new handles, making ferrules and re-painting etc.

Thanks for your help. I'll post pics when done.


----------



## Waterlog (Feb 9, 2013)

Here is an eggbeater drill I picked this weekend. It looks quality made but I can't ID it. Can anyone please .give me a clue?


























The partial decal fell off since Saturday but the handle is marked Made In The USA, A1. 
Thanks in advance. Lester


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Dunlap I think.


----------



## Waterlog (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Kevin, I will see what I can find. LWB

Yup! That's it, Dunlap. Doesn't look like they are bringing much on eBay. I have sold at least a dozen MF hand drills on eBay. Usually I don't go for the solid gear wheel type but it looked solid and the fit and finish was good and all the handles are here. Anyway, thanks again. BTW that was a good haul you got this week picking. I had a good day of it Saturday.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

Lester, looks like you were pickin and a grinnin!


----------



## danielperry770 (Feb 22, 2018)

Any advice on this one it is missing the proper handle I believe.


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Say Waterlog, any chance you could share some pictures of the wooden plane with the skewed blade?
Mike


> Thanks Kevin, I will see what I can find. LWB
> 
> Yup! That s it, Dunlap. Doesn t look like they are bringing much on eBay. I have sold at least a dozen MF hand drills on eBay. Usually I don t go for the solid gear wheel type but it looked solid and the fit and finish was good and all the handles are here. Anyway, thanks again. BTW that was a good haul you got this week picking. I had a good day of it Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------

